# Hash Brown Potato Casserole



## jayhawkjoe (Jul 25, 2010)

Easy, quick, old-time side recipe to accompany smoking or grilling menu - I usually use a  13x9x2 buttered pan.

2 pounds frozen hash brown potatoes

4 cups grated cheddar cheese

1 10.75 ounce cream of chicken or mushroom soup

2 cups sour cream

1 stick melted butter

1 medium onion, chopped

1 teaspoon salt

1/2 teaspoon pepper

1/2 teaspoon garlic

Preheat oven to 350 degrees

In a large bowl, combine potatioes; 2 cups grated cheese; soup; sour cream; butter; onion; and seasoning

Bake for 35 minutes; remove from oven and top with remaining 2 cups of grated cheese; return to oven and bake for 10 minutes longer

If helpful, prepare ahead of time (without baking) and freeze.  If using an aluminum pan, it is easy to warm on the grill or in the smoker.


----------



## rdknb (Jul 25, 2010)

that sounds very good, I will have to try that


----------

